# New Journal



## Eiserner Hahn (Mar 20, 2013)

My previous journal was a bust. SOOO I decided to just start with a clean slate. I have been using IronMagLabs products for over a year now and have been pleased with all of it thus far. Especially with my last run.

Last run looked something like:

Halo Extreme: weeks 1-4 2 caps daily, weeks 5/6 3 caps daily.
M-Sten Rx: weeks 1-4 2 caps daily, weeks 5/6 3 caps daily
Ultra male rx: weeks 1-10 1 cap daily
Anabolic Matrix: 2 caps daily weeks 1-6
Advanced Cycle Support: 3 caps daily weeks 1-10( includes PCT)
E-Control: 3 caps daily: weeks 7-10 (PCT)
Clomid: 50mg daily weeks 7-10
Nolvadex was on standby but was not needed
Clen weeks 9/10

Before that I did a something similar with the old Metha-Drol Extreme and Cyanostane Rx. Before that was a simple Halo extreme stack.

My diet is under control. I do my best to keep it 50/20/30. I am approximately 6'1" 220lbs. I have not had my bodyfat measured but I wear size 34 jeans if that helps any. 

I workout 7 days a week. 2 of them being cardio maybe bi/tri's if I feel like (I nearly always do )
Typically I do something similar to the following:

Day 1: Chest


Flat Bench Barbell Press
Incline Bench Barbell Press
Flat bench Dumbbell Press
Decline Dumbbell Press
Incline Dumbell Flys
Peck Deck
Pullovers
45 minute Cardio
Day 2: Shoulders


Military Press
Dumbell Press
Lateral raises
Shrugs
Seated Lateral Raise
Seated Barbell Press
Cardio: 45 minutes
Day 3: Legs


Leg Press
Leg Extension
Leg Curl
Squats
Lunges
Calf Raises
Cardio: 45 minutes
Day 4: "The Guns"


Dumbbell curls
Tricep pushdowns
Barbell Curls
Preacher Curls
Skull Crushers
Hammer Curls
Cardio 45 minutes
Day 5: Back


Pull ups
Deadlifts
Seated row
Straight leg deadlift
Pulldown
Bent over row
Lateral Flys
Day 6 and 7: mostly always cardio. Typically try to vary it up a bit. Running full court basketball or boxing bags.

Now for some new stuff: Ever since Blackstone labs let out Trenabol I have been eager to run it. So here is what I am planning. With a big thanks to Adrenolin, IML,BSL:

_Shopping Cart:
4x Trenabol
4x 4-Andro
1x Anabolic Matrix
2x Advanced Cycle Support
1x Ultra Male
1x E-Control

1x Clomid (Purity Solutions or Osta Gain)


_*Cycle*
Weeks 1 - 6_
Trenabol
6 caps daily

4-Andro
6 caps daily

Anabolic Matrix
3 caps daily 

Advanced Cycle Support
3 caps daily (taken at least 3hrs separate from ph)

_*PCT*
Weeks 7 - 10_
Clomid
1mL [50mg] daily

Advanced Cycle Support
3 caps daily

Ultra Male
1 cap daily

Weeks 10 - 12
E-Control
3 caps daily

Advanced Cycle Support
3 caps daily

Ultra Male
1 cap daily_​_By Friday or next Monday at the latest, I'll have everything I need to start this. Only waiting to get bloods done as my PCT for Halo/msten cycle is coming to an end. After that its on..._


----------



## sendit08 (Mar 20, 2013)

those are some extensive workouts you got there...
I am subbed in... 
lets see those numbers!


----------



## Eiserner Hahn (Mar 20, 2013)

Ill start posting up the reps/sets with tomorrows workout. Last leg day I was shaking so bad, I guess I ought to max out soon before I start the trenabol/4-andro


----------



## Eiserner Hahn (Mar 21, 2013)

Chest day:

Flat BB Bench: (Warmups 135 x 10, 225 x 5) 
270 x 5
290 x 5
300 x 4
315 x 4
240 x 4 (only 2 100% on my own, spotter made me work through the last 2)
Incline Bench
135 x 10
160 x 10
170 x 10
185 x 10
Decline DB Bench
60 x 10
65 x 10
70 x 10
80 x 8
Incline DB Flys
30 x 10
35 x 10
40 x 10
Pullovers
50 x 10
60 x 10
70 x 10
peck-deck machine
3 sets of 10 at 120lbs

no cardio today, have to study for an exam


----------



## Eiserner Hahn (Mar 21, 2013)

Oh just caught a typo ^^^ but wont let me edit. Last set on flat bb bench says I did 240 x 4...This should read 340 x 4...


----------



## Eiserner Hahn (Mar 22, 2013)

FML 4-andro won't arrive till Monday.


----------



## Eiserner Hahn (Mar 22, 2013)

I was wrong 4-andro did show up today. Got blood work scheduled for Monday. So if all goes well ill start on Tuesday. 



I have two bottles of trenabol in transit ATM. It will be here Tuesday. But I have everything in order to start.


----------



## Eiserner Hahn (Mar 22, 2013)

Shoulders



Military Press(BB): 135 x 10, 150 x 8, 170 x 8, 185 x 6, 205 x 4
Dumbell Press: 50 x 12, 50 x 12, 55 x 10, 55 x 10
Lateral raises(Cable) 50 x 10, 50 x 10, 50 x 10
Shrugs-couldnt get this in today (GD!!!)
seated DB curls: 50 x 8, 50 x 10, 55 x 8, 55 x 8
seated rear delt raises(DB): 3 sets of 10 at 30lbers
cable curls: 3 sets of 10 at 100 lbs
Cardio: 410 calories on elliptical
Gym was packed tonight so had to change it up a little. hence the mix match shoulders/ guns


----------



## sendit08 (Mar 22, 2013)

so how many mg of each compound are you taking daily and how are you splitting the dosages.
I think i must have overlooked this in the into post


----------



## Eiserner Hahn (Mar 22, 2013)

trenabol and 4-andro 6 caps each everyday. 3 in the AM with breakfast, 3 before workout. anabolic matrix 3 caps daily probably just take them in teh AM as well. ACS 3 caps daily probably take them at night before I go to bed. Says at least 3 hours seperate from PH. thats it for the first 6 weeks. not expecting to have anything left over...


I do have some Jintani cutmix vials(60ml) (testp/mastp/tren. a.) in savings thought of using them as well. But then I kinda like to log these two compounds alone so Ill save the cutmix for another time. Probably just order some more plus more test/mast/tren.


----------



## Eiserner Hahn (Mar 22, 2013)

oh 
and I also ordered some Osta Rx seeing as Orbit marked it down to 59 bucks


----------



## Eiserner Hahn (Mar 23, 2013)

Leg Day:

Was not able to do cardio today, was lucky to finish my leg workout. Good friend of mine called for a ride his car broke down. 

Squats (below parallel): 135 x 10, 185 x 10, 205 x 10, 225 x 10 
Box Squats 275 x 5, 300 x 5, 315 x 5, 340 x 5
Lunges: (~40 ft. each set) 4 sets at 95 lbs
leg press: 360 x 10, 450 x 10, 540 x 10, 630 x 10
leg press calf raises: 14 reps in between each leg press set + another set after the last
seated leg curls: 10 x 110, 10 x 115, 10 x 120
seated leg extensions: 10 x 110, 10 x 130, 10 x 150

was supposed to do 45 minutes cardio but friend interrupted workout. 

Placed an order with Maximpep for Letro, T3, and Clomiphene...was out of clomid, I have Maximpeps Clen and wanted to try adding T3 to it for some time, the letro well mainly to have on hand for next cycle.


----------



## Eiserner Hahn (Mar 23, 2013)

Oh and final 2 bottles of trenabol delivered today.


----------



## Eiserner Hahn (Mar 24, 2013)

Body weight dips: 3sets of 10

Pull-ups: 3 x 10 (assist machine)

Dumbbell curls(stand): 16 @ 30, 14 @35, 10x 40, 8 x 45

Db curls(seated)10 x 50, 8x 55, 

Barbell curls 

Skull crushers(EZ): 10 x 50,10x 60, 10x 70, 10x 75

Cable tricep pull downs: 14x100,12x110, 10 x 120, 10x 130

Cable curls 10x 100, 10x 110, 10x 120 10x130

Cardio
3.5 miles bike 117 calories 15 minutes
2.5 miles 281 calories 15inutes ellipticL


----------



## Eiserner Hahn (Mar 25, 2013)

So bloods will be drawn I  about an hour . Then hopefully ill have my results tomorrow  

Sent from my GT-P5113 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Eiserner Hahn (Mar 25, 2013)

Dead lift: 225 x8, 315 x 6, 365 x 4, 405 x 3, 455 x 2

Stiff leg deads: 135 x 8, 160 x 8, 185 x 6, 205 x 6, 225 x 6

Bent over bob rows: 135 x 10,155x 10

Seated db curls: 10 x 40, 10 x 40, 10 x 40

Low rows: 115 x 10, 130 x 10, 145 x 10

Pull-ups 3 sets of 10 assist machine


----------



## Eiserner Hahn (Mar 25, 2013)

I am going to make a simple addition to the cycle. which should start tomorrow if my tests come back in. Needed to order Econtrol rx for PCT. Saw Prince post a new thread about a new version E-Control Rx 2.0 so I ordered a bottle. Also going to add Osta Rx during cycle 2 caps ED. and in PCT 2 caps ED. should help maintain and transition my gains nicely into future cycles.


----------



## Eiserner Hahn (Mar 26, 2013)

chest day
warmup BB flat bench 135 x 10
barbell flat bench: 3 sets of 10 at 225
decline bb bench: 3 sets of 8 at 225
DB flatbench: 60 x 10, 70 x 10, 80 x 10
Incline DB Bench: 60 x 10, 70 x 10, 80 x 8 couldnt get the last time reps
incline DB Fly: 30 x 10, 25 x 10, 40 x 10
Peck Deck: 125 x 10, 120 x 10, 115 x 10
Pullovers DB: 60 x 8, 65 x 10, 70 x 10
Cardio work


----------



## Eiserner Hahn (Mar 27, 2013)

I am post-ponying my log for a few weeks in order to get my liver enzymes back down to normal. probably 4. At least the Osta Rx came in I can add that to day 1. Letro, T3, and Clomiphene came in.  Ordered TUDCA to help my liver recover. considering upping ASC dosage on next cycle. E-control Rx 2.O in the mail. 

3/27/13- Shoulders

Military BB: 135 x 12, 150 x 10, 160 x 8, 170 x 6, 185 x 6

Seated DB press: 50 x 10, 60 x 10, 70 x 10

seated rear delt raises: 3 sets of 8 at 30 lbs

standing side lateral raises: 3 sets of 10 each arm at 40 lbs

front lateral raisers 40 x 10, 50 x 10, 60 x 10

shrugs (smith): 90 x 12, 140 x 12, 180 x 12, 230 x 12, 250 x 12 ( I am not accounting for the weight of the bar, smith machine bar isnt 45 lbs and is not marked in my gym)

cardio 4 miles on stationary bike


----------



## Eiserner Hahn (Mar 28, 2013)

Going to do a log of osta rx from today on ward. 

3/28/13  leg day  3 caps osta rx

Hack squats : 230x 8, 250 x8, 270 x 6, 290 x 6, 320 x 6

Lunges 4 sets approx 40 ft. At 95 lbs

Leg press: 360 x 10, 450 x 10, 540 x 10, 630 x 10, 720 x 10

Calf raises on leg press: 5 sets of 18 at above weights

300 calories cardio work

Sent from my GT-P5113 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Eiserner Hahn (Mar 28, 2013)

Felt great today went back and got another workout in chest tho. 

Iso-lateral bench 180x 10, 200 x 10, 230 x 5

ISo-lateral incline 180x  10, 200 x 8, 230 x 6

IS0-lateral decline: 230x  6, 230 x 8

Cable flys: 3 sets 

Another 300 calories on elliptical


----------



## Eiserner Hahn (Mar 29, 2013)

Rest day, day 2 osta rx 3 caps


----------



## Eiserner Hahn (Mar 31, 2013)

forgot to update log yesterday so this post will serve as two/

3/30/13 back Day

3 caps Osta Rx (day 3)
1 Cap TUDCA

deadlift: 225 x 8, 315 x 5, 365 x 5, 405 x 3, 455 x 2
Stiff Leg Deads: 135 x 10, 155 x 10, 170 x 8, 185 x 8,
bentover rows(single bar in between legs pulling up) 45 x 10, 90 x 10, 115 x 10, 130 x 10, 155 x 6
low row- 3 sets of 10, 130, 135,140
lat pulldown 3 sets of 10 at 130

3/31/13 chest

3 osta rx caps- day 4
1 TUDCA 
80 MCG clen

Flat BB Bench: 3 sets of 10 at 225
Incline Bench: 185 x 6, 205 x 6, 225 x 6 ( touching chest)
Decline Bench 3 sets of 8 at 225
Reverse Grip Smith Bench: 90 x 12, 110 x 10, 125 x 10, 140 x 10, 160 x 10
Incline Fly: 3 sets of 10 at 30,35,40
DB Pullovers: 3 sets of 10 at 50,60,70
225 calories on Stairmaster


----------



## Eiserner Hahn (Apr 1, 2013)

3 osta rx caps- day 5
1 TUDCA 
100 MCG clen

Leg day

Day 3: Legs



Leg Press
Leg Extension
Leg Curl
Squats
Lunges
Calf Raises
Cardio: 45 minutes


----------



## Eiserner Hahn (Apr 2, 2013)

Day 4: "The Guns"



Dumbbell curls
Tricep pushdowns
Barbell Curls
Preacher Curls
Skull Crushers
Hammer Curls
took 6 trenabol
took 6 4 andro
took 4 Crea Trona (creatine)
took 3 osta rx
1 TUDCA
2 anabolic matrix. 
will take 3 ACS in the pm.


----------



## Eiserner Hahn (Apr 3, 2013)

warmup BB flat bench 135 x 10
barbell flat bench: 3 sets of 10 at 225
decline bb bench: 3 sets of 8 at 225
DB flatbench: 60 x 10, 70 x 10, 80 x 10
reverse grip bench on smith

6 trenabol
6 4-andro
4 crea trona
3 osta rx
2 anabolic matrix
3 ACS
1 TUDCA

couldnt finish workout had to go to class


----------



## Eiserner Hahn (Apr 4, 2013)

Day 2: Shoulders



Military Press
Dumbell Press
Lateral raises
Shrugs
Seated Lateral Raise
Seated Barbell Press
Cardio: 45 minutes
6 trenabol(DAY 3)
6 4-andro (DAY 3)
4 crea trona
3 osta rx (DAY 8)
2 anabolic matrix
3 ACS
1 TUDCA


----------



## Eiserner Hahn (Apr 5, 2013)

Day 3: Legs



Leg Press
Leg Extension
Leg Curl
Squats
Lunges
Calf Raises
Cardio
6 trenabol(DAY 4)
6 4-andro (DAY 4)
4 crea trona
3 osta rx (DAY 9)
2 anabolic matrix
3 ACS
1 TUDCA


----------



## Eiserner Hahn (Apr 7, 2013)

Day 4: "The Guns"



Dumbbell curls
Tricep pushdowns
Barbell Curls
Preacher Curls
Skull Crushers
Hammer Curls
Cardio 45 minutes
6 trenabol(DAY 5)
6 4-andro (DAY 5)
4 crea trona
3 osta rx (DAY 10)
2 anabolic matrix
3 ACS
1 TUDCA
Day 5: Back



Pull ups
Deadlifts
Seated row
Straight leg deadlift
Pulldown
Bent over row
Lateral Flys
6 trenabol(DAY 6)
6 4-andro (DAY 6)
4 crea trona
3 osta rx (DAY 11)
2 anabolic matrix
3 ACS
1 TUDCA


----------



## Eiserner Hahn (Apr 8, 2013)

Flat Bench Barbell Press
Incline Bench Barbell Press
Flat bench Dumbbell Press
Decline Dumbbell Press
Incline Dumbell Flys
Peck Deck
Pullovers
6 trenabol(DAY 7)
6 4-andro (DAY 7)
4 crea trona
3 osta rx (DAY 12)
2 anabolic matrix
3 ACS
1 TUDCA

nothing has kicked in yet as far as the IML PH's are conserned. Halo ex and m-sten hit at the end of the second week so expecting trenabol to kick in soon


----------



## Eiserner Hahn (Apr 8, 2013)

just wanted to add my chest workout was awesome today, at least it felt like it. Im now sitting in my room relaxing not doing anything probably about 4-5 hours after my workout and my pecs are still tight


----------



## Eiserner Hahn (Apr 9, 2013)

shoulder day, went light do to the fact my delts over shadow my bi's. 

6 trenabol(DAY 8)
6 4-andro (DAY 8)
4 crea trona
3 osta rx (DAY 13)
2 anabolic matrix
3 ACS
1 TUDCA


----------



## Eiserner Hahn (Apr 10, 2013)

Leg Press
Leg Extension
Leg Curl
Squats
Lunges
Calf Raises
Cardio: 45 minutes
6 trenabol(DAY 9)
6 4-andro (DAY 9)
4 crea trona
3 osta rx (DAY 14)
2 anabolic matrix
3 ACS
1 TUDCA


----------



## Eiserner Hahn (Apr 11, 2013)

day 8 trenabol and 4 andro, day 13 osta.  worked out arms today as outlined in OP


----------



## Eiserner Hahn (Apr 12, 2013)

day 9 trenabol and 4 andro, day 14 osta. worked out back as outlined in op*?*


----------



## Eiserner Hahn (Apr 13, 2013)

day 10 trenabol and 4 andro, day 15 osta. worked out back as outlined in op


----------



## Eiserner Hahn (Apr 14, 2013)

ay 11 trenabol and 4 andro, day 16 osta. worked out chest as outlined in op

Osta is working for sure. Recuperating alot faster between workouts. Trenabol and 4-Andro has not kicked in yet


----------



## Eiserner Hahn (Apr 15, 2013)

day 12 trenabol and 4 andro, day 17 osta. worked out legs as outlined in op

was a little curious on one handed pushups never gave them a try before, going to start doing them. only attempted 7 per arm but I feel good enough I could bang out 3 sets of 10


----------



## Eiserner Hahn (Apr 16, 2013)

day 13 trenabol and 4 andro, day 18 osta. worked out legs as outlined in op

coming to the end of week two on Trenabol and 4-Andro, 6 caps each daily, I have not felt anything kick in. My strength gains feel small. Hopefully it kicks in, the next day or so.


----------



## Eiserner Hahn (Apr 17, 2013)

day 14 trenabol and 4 andro, day 19 osta. worked out back as outlined in op

osta is still going good. recovering faster. Not really feeling anything on the prohormones tho. I could feel it when Halo and Msten kicked in.  hopefully tomorrow


----------



## Eiserner Hahn (Apr 19, 2013)




----------



## Eiserner Hahn (Apr 20, 2013)

day 16 trenabol and 4 andro, day 21 osta.


----------



## Eiserner Hahn (Apr 21, 2013)

day 17 trenabol and 4 andro, day 22 osta.

leaning out a bit, started to feel a "tingling" sensation when I took my pre workout dosing of trenabol and 4 andro. I think its starting to kick in.


----------



## Eiserner Hahn (Apr 22, 2013)

day 18 trenabol and 4 andro, day 23 osta

worked out back today. Deadlift 500lbs like it was nothing. Going to jump up the weight next time


----------



## Eiserner Hahn (Apr 28, 2013)

wrapped up the osta rx. going to miss the quickened recovery. worked out back today. 330 cals on elyptical


----------



## DOMS (May 1, 2013)

I have to admit...I've never seen a 'roid journal before... 

How about some workout details?


----------



## Eiserner Hahn (May 2, 2013)

DOMS said:


> I have to admit...I've never seen a 'roid journal before...
> 
> How about some workout details?



well if you insist lol

5/2/2013-Arms
 today was day 28 of trenabol and 4-andro. arms day

Dips: BW x 10, BW + 25lbs x 10, BW + 35lbs x 10
Pull Ups: 3 sets of 6-8 ( managed 6,6,7) biceps Have never been my strong point but im trying :/]
Preacher Curls: 70 x 9, 70 x 8, 75 x 10, 90 x 8
DB Skull Crushers: 70 x 10, 80 x 8, 90 x 8
Tricep PushDowns: 100 x 10, 110 x 10, 120 x 10
One-Handed Tricep Pulldowns: 3 sets of 10 at 50.
One-Handed Tricep Pulldowns Reverse Grip: 3 sets of 10 at 50
Cable Curls: 3 sets of 10 at 60
seated DB curls: 40 x 10, 45 x 8, 50 x 6, 55 x 6, 60 x 6

I blast my arms, it takes so damn much to make them grow.

300 calories burned on elliptical


----------



## DOMS (May 2, 2013)

Eiserner Hahn said:


> well if you insist lol
> 
> 5/2/2013-Arms
> today was day 28 of trenabol and 4-andro. arms day
> ...



Very nice, man!


----------



## Eiserner Hahn (May 2, 2013)

Thanks. I have been trying to get those numbers higher


----------



## Eiserner Hahn (May 3, 2013)

Got some work done today  limited tho I have a fuggin calculus 3 exam to study for 

Sent from my GT-P5113 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Eiserner Hahn (May 4, 2013)

5/4/2013--Chest--

Flat bench warmup 135 x 12 slow and controlled 

Flat Bench: 225 x 10, 250 x 8, 270 x 6, 290 x 4, 300 x 4
Incline Bench: 170 x 10, 185 x 8, 205 x 6, 225 x 6, 250 x 4
Decline Bench: 225 x 10, 250 x 8, 270 x 6, 290 x 4, 300 x 4
Decline Pushups: 3 sets of 10
Incline Pushups: 3 sets of 10
Flat back pushups: 3 sets of 10
Cardio: Elliptical 360 calories.
RHJO: 2 hrs  lol JK


----------



## World-Pharma.org (May 5, 2013)

Eiserner Hahn said:


> day 12 trenabol and 4 andro, day 17 osta. worked out legs as outlined in op
> 
> was a little curious on one handed pushups never gave them a try before, going to start doing them. only attempted 7 per arm but I feel good enough I could bang out 3 sets of 10





*you are a strong guy to do this..good job!*


----------



## Eiserner Hahn (May 5, 2013)

thanks!


----------



## Eiserner Hahn (May 5, 2013)

Military Press: 135 x 10, 160 x 8, 170 x 8, 185 x 6 (this is in front of head)
Military Smith Press: 50 x 10, 70 x 10, 80 x 10, 90 x 8 (behind the head)
Lateral raises: (DB) 35 x 10, 40 x 10, 45 x 10
Shrugs (Smith): 90 x 12, 140 x 10, 210 x 10, 250 x 10
Seated Lateral Raise: same weights as "lateral Raises"
Cardio: 440 calories on eliptical


----------



## Eiserner Hahn (May 7, 2013)

a little update that i havent done shit in the last couple days. final exams are killing me. smh biochem degree


----------



## Eiserner Hahn (May 9, 2013)

last day for trenabol and 4-andro. Not going to lie, a little disappointed.  dunno maybe i was a little too fat to run it. OH well... live and learn. PCT time.


----------



## Eiserner Hahn (Jun 7, 2013)

pleased with my first test order with AMA I placed a second order for ancillaries. 25 mL btw


----------



## Eiserner Hahn (Jun 7, 2013)

back day today. deads and rows and such. 

370 calories burned in cardio. Been bringing my tablet to the gym for cardio. watching movies and youtube shit while i run


----------



## Eiserner Hahn (Jun 8, 2013)

chest day (see outline on first post). good cardio put in. Felt nice sitting in the sauna after a run.


----------



## Bowden (Jun 9, 2013)

Eiserner Hahn said:


> 5/4/2013--Chest--
> 
> Flat bench warmup 135 x 12 slow and controlled
> 
> ...




Nice high volume chest workout.


----------



## Eiserner Hahn (Jun 9, 2013)

Thanks it beats my ass


----------



## Eiserner Hahn (Jun 9, 2013)

did shoulders today like the outline in the op. I cheated on meals this weekend so had to make up the cardio work. 600+ calories from the cardio.


----------



## Eiserner Hahn (Jun 10, 2013)

leg day and more cardio work.


----------



## Eiserner Hahn (Jun 11, 2013)

Body weight dips: 3 x 10, 3 x 10, 3 x 10
Pull ups: bw-100 x 10, bw-85 x 8, bw-70 x
Tricep press: 10 x 100, 10 x 115, 10 x 130
Preacher curls: 10 x 65, 10 x 80,  8 x 95
Seated db curls: 40 x 10, 50 x 10, 50 x 8
Cable tricep pulldowns: 10 x 100, 10 x 120, 10x 130
Treadmill: 250 calories 1.6 miles
Outdoor basketball 30 minutes in Texas heat


----------



## Eiserner Hahn (Jul 28, 2013)

July 28, 2013--chest--

Flat bench warmup 135 slow 20 reps. 225 x10, 250 x 8, 270 x6, 290 x 6, 300x 7
Incline db Bp: wu 50 x 14, 60 x 10,70 x 8, 80 x 6
Decline smith press: 90 x 10, 140 x 8,  160 x 8, 180 x 8
Incline db flys: 40 x 8, 45 x 8,50 x 5
Db pullover 2 sets of 10 at 70lbs
Cable flys


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Eiserner Hahn (Jul 29, 2013)

Big thanks to heavy iron and IML for letting me log their new Eritren 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Eiserner Hahn (Jul 30, 2013)

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/ironmaglabs/185225-my-epitren-log-iml.html#post3127066


----------



## Eiserner Hahn (Jul 30, 2013)

7/29/2013---Order arrived today----
I took the first two caps yesterday for a leg day



Leg Press: 10 x 360, 10 x 450, 10 x 540, 10 x 630
Leg Extension(iso): 3 sets of 10 each leg 45 lb
Leg Curl(iso): 3 sets of 10 each leg 45 lb
Squats: 135lb warmup 16 reps pause at bottom, 225 x 10, 250 x 8, 275 x 6, 300 x 5, 315 x 4
Calf Raises: 3 sets of 12 increasing weight standing raises, seated calf raises 3 sets of 20 increasing weight
did a 10 minute HIIT session, was out of gas after that.


----------



## Eiserner Hahn (Jul 30, 2013)

BW dips 3 sets of 10
Pull-ups: 3 sets BW-130 x 10, BW-115 x8
Tricep push down: 10 x 125,10 x 140, 155 x 10
Preacher curls: 65 x 10, 80 x 10,  90 x 8
Ez bar skull crushers 10 x 50, 10 x 70, 10 x 90
Concentration db curls 30 x 10 each arm, 35 x 10 each arm
Tricep pull down : 100 x 12, 120 x 10, 140 x 8, 160 x 6


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Eiserner Hahn (Nov 12, 2013)

so i havent updated this in a while but this one is big. first ever IM test e. injection this morning went in great. no pip immediately after at all. AMA test e 250mg/mL.  1CC today another 1CC on friday. i am using blackstone labs methadrol extreme as an oral.


----------

